# IPOD to Alpine Using KCE400BT



## Cooop (May 3, 2014)

Hey Guys I've asked some of this before but not in this section. I'm looking for some help with being able to change my music & volume from outside the truck while at a car show. I'd also like to be able to move my bass up and down when needed as well. 

Q. If I use this KCE400BT versus the hard connection wire I'm using now will the sound quality degrade any? 

Q. I'd imagine that since this is BT I won't need to be in view of the head unit... meaning if I'm directly behind the truck will it work?

Q. I have a remote for the alpine but I have to be close (at the door) for it to work. Is there anyway to do this also from behind the truck

Lastly..... for now anyway. If there's a way to do this from a tablet that would be awesome. I down loaded a program called serato to my IPOD but I can't figure out how to use it....anyone using this?

I know these are some ******** low end questions but can't find any info on them.

Thanks
Cooop


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes bluetooth degrades the sound quality. If you have an iPod/iPhone though you can go from the HU to the KCE400BT and then to iPod/iPhone.


----------



## Cooop (May 3, 2014)

whitedragon551 said:


> Yes bluetooth degrades the sound quality. If you have an iPod/iPhone though you can go from the HU to the KCE400BT and then to iPod/iPhone.


Yes..... I do have an IPOD but if it negatively effects sound quality I'm not going to install the KCE400.

Thanks
Cooop


----------

